# Silicon image 3114 on 2.6.31 cannot access disks

## Aidamir

I have slightly older intel 4x Xeon 32bit Server. I put sil 3114 there with 2x2TB seagate drives attached, and boot latest minimal gentoo image. I see it does load sata_sil drive 

And lspci shows device correctly but fdisk -l shows nothing. Cannot gues what is the problem. I was exploring inet for the problem but found the problem was solved long time ago. May be somebody meet this problem? 

Thanks.

----------

## theotherjoe

Aidamir, I am using the SiL3114 controller in a x86_64

installation. Not running kernel-2.6.31 at the moment but

it ran ok when I tested the release.

To start investigating what went wrong please post output

of dmesg.

----------

## MacGyver031

 *Aidamir wrote:*   

> May be somebody meet this problem? 

 

Yes, I did yesterday! I have installed on my Xeon 1.7GHz system a Silicon Image 3336 controller and had the exact same problem.

Dmesg outputs everything correctly about SATA ports BUT no disks were accessible (as in no disks available).

In my case I had it resolved with enabling the controller BIOS. It was also required to change the PCI-Slot because it was conflicting with (I guess) another controller.

BR

----------

## theotherjoe

quick update: ran sysrescd-1.3.0 (kernel-2.6.31) in 32bit mode

on my system and it works ok (http://www.sysresccd.org).

Maybe something wrong with minimal gentoo image?

----------

## Aidamir

Hi all, Thank you for your reply. I am sorry, I forgot to say, when I trying to boot minimal gentoo image first time, I was fail. It was halted during scanning for ultrastore so I was reset server manually and boot with noscsi. There is adaptec SCSI controller present in the server but I don't need now. So with noscsi option gentoo did not load all needed sg and sd drivers needed for representing SATA drives with SCSI layser. So you absolutely  right Theotherjoe - it is something wrong with gentoo minimal but not for sata_sil drivers, it is wrong for ultrastore. Today I did moved  controller to another  PC without SCSI adapters and gentoo minimal was detected drives very good. I have no time, so I did install latest debian distribution it was no problem there with detecting hardware but of course older 2.6.26 kernel.   

Thanks.

----------

